

The Highlight 2014 – UI Animations - wallflower
http://beautifulpixels.com/highlight/the-highlight-2014-ui-animations/

======
eps
If you haven't seen Bvckup 2, it's easily one of the best designed Windows
apps of not just 2014, but recent years -
[https://bvckup2.com/wip/](https://bvckup2.com/wip/). Lots of thoughtful
little details - one beautifully fluid UI that still looks and feels native.

~~~
thirdsun
Absolutely. However isn't it strange how rarely you see such a polished
Windows application? I'm a Mac user so maybe I'm missing a lot of gems in the
Microsoft world, but apart from Metro Apps, which brought pretty defaults,
there seems to be a lack of apps with similarly thoughtful design.

------
deanclatworthy
To anyone interested in experimental UI animations in web apps this is a must-
bookmark: [http://tympanus.net/codrops/](http://tympanus.net/codrops/)

